
Aurora RDS vs. Google CloudSQL Benchmark - callmeradical
http://2ndwatch.com/blog/benchmarking-amazon-aurora/
======
callmeradical
I saw this study by the folks over at Google and their 2nd Generation Cloud
SQL.

[https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2016/08/Cloud-SQL-
Secon...](https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2016/08/Cloud-SQL-Second-
Generation-performance-and-feature-deep-dive.html)

The results they posted didn't exactly mirror what we saw.

You can get the raw data without the "Gated" access page too.
[https://github.com/2ndWatch/aurora_benchmark](https://github.com/2ndWatch/aurora_benchmark)

Everything was stood up using Terraform, the benchmark tests were conducted
using Sysbench, and all data was plotted using R.

Since we didn't have access to Google's original data, we provided some
overlays in the post as an easy visual comparison. However the data used to
produce all of those graphs as well as additional data is in the repo.

------
gamesbrainiac
> The claim that low thread counts are typical for web applications (and thus
> what people should focus on) is inaccurate. There are a large number of AWS
> customers who run applications using Aurora, and it is very common for them
> to run with hundreds of threads (and many customers choose to run with
> thousands).

For your typical web application, you do have very low thread counts, and you
usually get parallelization through multiple instances of the web application
(in my case, an API).

~~~
joncampbelldev
doesn't many instances with low thread counts equal a high overall thread
count? there is still only one database instance

------
lacker
Can you really assume your app server and your database are in the same
Availability Zone? I would expect to have app servers spread across different
AZs.

~~~
callmeradical
If you take a look at the data, I tested the database in cross-az
functionality as well. Still better reports than what Google has shown in
their benchmark. The only thing I can gather is they were testing from an
instance on Google's platform.

